# I like the new design of Infinity's zero clearance insert.



## Manitario

I'm curious what the advantage of this is over the standard Sawstop throat plate? Looking at the Infinity website the only advantage I see is that they are slightly cheaper than the SS throat plate.


----------



## BuckI

I contacted the customer service at Infinity and asked if I could return the model I bought in October for the updated version. At full height, there isn't much of the insert remaining when you account for the riving knife and blade kerf. I will keep you posted. Thanks for the update!


----------



## mbs

The sawstop zero clearance insert doesn't have enough support towards the back of the blade therefore the insert dips down below the top of the table. When cutting narrow wood, the leading edge of the wood catches on the top of the table which isn't a safe situation to be in.. I recently heard about the Infinity billet insert and ordered it the same day.


----------



## brtech

This ZCI has replaceable inserts. The SS brand doesn't. You replace the melamine insert, which you can make yourself if you change saw blades. With the SS ZCI, you buy a whole new ZCI for each blade width.


----------



## Manitario

I haven't had any problems with the back edge of the SS insert; it has several levelling screws that can be adjusted to make it perfectly flush with the table…I understand the utility of being able to make your own melamine inserts though…


----------



## live4ever

Definitely keep us posted, Kevin. I too have the older version that I purchased in the in the fall.


----------



## mbs

Manitario, I didn't have a problem when cutting large pcs that spanned the throat plate but I did have problems ripping narrow strips. Are you using a riving knife?

On my setup with a riving knife there isn't enough support at the back of the sawstop throat plate. The narrow workpiece bends the throat plate down in the back by the riving knife and the workpiece stops when it hits the table. For me it's a bad situation because ripping a narrow pc is scary enough but when the pc stops there is nothing to do but stop the saw and I end up with burn marks in the pc.

I'd be interested to know what happens if you simply use your finger to push down on the insert at the right side of the riving knife. Mine flexes down with the slightest force.


----------



## BuckI

Live4ever,
I had sent an e-mail to Infinty Tools two days ago, an auto reply stated it would be answered in that time frame or sooner….I am still waiting on a reply as to whether I can return mine for a newer one with the updates shown above. Hopefully I will get an answer soon. I wll let you know how it goes when I hear from them.


----------



## Manitario

mbs: I have a Shark Guard, but I do use the SS riving knife occasionally. You're right; my insert flexes down at the back too, I never noticed that before; it's never affected my cutting though, I have to put direct pressure on one specific spot which I guess hasn't ever happened to me when cutting thin strips.


----------



## FumedOak

I received a new version of this plate and my conclusions are just like yours. I even figured out the same screw trick to keep the plate from tipping. The plate has been working really well for me and I am a happy customer. Have you guys cut out your own inserts yet?


----------



## mbs

I havent needed to cut my own inserts yet. How about you?


----------



## BuckI

After several e-mails and more than a few days between replies from Infinity, they have offered to send new replacement inserts at no charge. As they explain, they will fix the problem of the back of the insert flexing towards the back of the blade. The throat plate I have does not have the modifications of the new one and I received it around the 27th of October this past fall. Fair enough if it fixes the problem, it really is a great looking throat plate and terrific idea for the Sawstop tablesaws. I will try it out soon and post some pics for all to look at with these new inserts.


----------



## mbs

Excellent, Kevin.


----------



## JSilverman

Anyone have any longer term comments on the Infinity ZCI? I need a new insert for my PCS and am waivering between a SS insert and the Infinity (or making my own from wood). Long term experience/opinions with any would be much appreciated


----------

